# Cat Peeing on Carpet... <rolling eyes>



## macd (Mar 14, 2004)

We got a cat not long after we go married. We in 4 years, we have lived in four locations. All locations we lived in where brand new, with the exception of our current location, 103 years old. This one, we own.

Our cat has been a wonderful cat and never pee'd or did anything the carpet at any of the rental locations we lived in (which were all brand new when we moved in).. the only time she would do something if my wife forgot to clean swap out the kitty litter after about 2 weeks. #2 and stuff would be removed and that sort of thing on a regular basis... but if the box just got to smelly... she would go somewhere else.

This would prompt my wife to clean the litter box, and the cat would immeidately, once it was clean, go in and go the bathroom, marketing it as hers, I imagine.

Well... we bought a house, it has all new carpet and much of the house has been redone, but it is an old house. About 4-6 months after we moved in the cat started peeing in about a 12 foot area of the hallway, all along the edge of the wall. Sometimes we knew about it and cleaned it up, other times, we had no idea. Once we realized this was becoming a problem and not just more than a "my litter box needs changing"... we took some various actions.

1) We took her to the Vet to get examined, no problems.
2) We bought a carpet cleaner steam-vac and cleaned the hallway really well. Bought some enzym stuff and tried that as well.
3) We bought a new type of litter.

We also went away on a 4 day vacation and left the cat at the vet. It seemed that for about month or two after that event, the cat was fine and didn't pee. Then she started up again over the last month.

My wife cleaned the carpet with the steam-vac and said that it seemed like all along the hallway on both sides of the hallway, she had pee'd the whole distance.

About a week ago, we decided to take some advice we had read once and after catching the cat pee'ing on the carpet, we'd pick her up, put her in the bathroom where her food/litter box is and leave her their for 12-24 hours. Well, the first time we let her out after 12 hours, less than 3 hours later, she pee'd on the carpet and then went back in for about 24 hours. What was interesting is after she pee'd after being locked in their for 12 hours, she was running and hiding, like she knew what as coming.

After the 24 hours, all seemed fine for about 5 days. It did seem like I could smell more a urine smell in that area the hallway, so I dont' know if she continued to pee or not. But just tonight, I caught her again and put her in the bathroom.

I don't know what to do. When I come home from work after being away from the house, i walk in and I smell the urine. It makes me sick. I don't know what to do. Obivously, she isn't stopping so Im not buying new carpet or replacing it (we haven't even been here 8 months). Nor can we really afford it.

I have threatened to just let the cat live outside (she never has). I don't really know what to do. I like cats, but not this much. My wife is holding all out for this cat cause well, she really likes dogs and I hate dogs and if this cat goes... no animal will replace her.

The cat is only 4 years old.

Any MORE ideas?!


----------



## macd (Mar 14, 2004)

Update:

Well, I decided to pull the carpet up... and it is 80 times worse than I thought. Our carpet ba about 8-10 inch stain all the way along the walls, it reaks horribly. So bad that I took the carpet out and put it on the porch so it can be disposed.

My wife was in shock at it, although she knew it worse than I did. She figured it was that bad. She is all in tears cause she knows what is going to happen.

I love the cat, but... I don't know. We did find that the whole section of floor has old wood floor stuff under it. It could be sanded down and finished and probably look nice. But, it would also need some work and would cost far more than putting down some carpet. I fear that the cat has gone in other areas and plan on getting a UV light to check on that for other areas of the house.

The thing is, if I put down carpet again, the cat is not staying.

My wife is upset because she gave up her dog to marry me... actually, that was even before we were engaged. I never asked her to give up the dog, but I made ti clear I hate dogs. I didn't even want a cat, but she really wanted an animal and that was the animal I'd deal with, I grew up with one.

I don't know...


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

my advice? carpet can be replaced, a cat cannot. and hardwood floors are really nice. please do NOT choose carpet over a cat, that is just cold and inhuman.

just my opinion


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Since the carpet was soaked all the way to the floor, you probably were unable to remove all the pee when you steam-cleaned. If there is even a trace of pee left in the carpet, she will continue to go in that spot. You can't blame her, you have to figure out how to completely clean that area. It might be that the previous owner's had a cat that had peed in that area. You need to go over the house with a black light, as you said. How do you know the extent of it until you really look?

Has anything changed in your house over the last month or two? Stress can often lead to litter box problems. You could try Feliway - I think it works well for stress situations. (If anyone else has more info on this please answer).

How often do you clean the litter box, scoop or fully clean? Her need for cleanliness may have changed. Some people on this forum have to clean their litterbox twice a day...

Please don't get rid of the cat. She is just an innocent player in this game. Where would she go if you gave her up? Have you seen a cat behaviourist yet? I know that would cost money, but the cat doesn't have a choice in this situation, the choice is yours.


----------



## macd (Mar 14, 2004)

I disagree, that cat does have a choice. The carpet was BRAND NEW when we moved into the house.

The carpet is ruined.

I am not sure which is more inhuman, finding the cat another home, or subjecting myself, my wife and my daughter to living in one big litter box call our house.

I will error on the side of the human.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

You took some of the right steps by taking the cat to the vet, changing litter, etc. Personally, I've never had this problem before so I don't know how to advise you further. I do, however, know that there are more steps that you can take before you do what you're going to do. I'm afraid that it sounds like your mind is already made up. :? 

Are you looking for people to sympathize with you? Some people may, but not on a _cat forum_. :roll:


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

macd said:


> She is all in tears cause she knows what is going to happen.


If we ever find a way to eleviate the problems created by controllers, we'd make for a much happier world, happier families and households. It isn't likely to happen though, and it seems we're getting inundated with them lately.

Macd, I've no idea what it is you want from us. Your first two messages are not the messages of one wanting solutions. They're messages from someone needing control, seeking justification, validation, and a chance to proclaim your control to everyone you can.

I notice you claim to "hate dogs". Discussions with people that hate are difficult at best. I doubt that everyone will grant special consideration to you based on what you hate. Hate is a self-inflicted disability. You're not due concessions.


----------



## macd (Mar 14, 2004)

Well, the cat might just get a pardon.

After pulling up the carpet, we found some old hardwood floors. They are in bad condition, but with a little TLC they might just be okay. This gained our curiosity and we went through the rest of the house pulling up corners of carpet and sure enough. Hardward floors in the whole house... all would need some serious work.

If it appears we can redo these wood floors and not have to put down carpet again... then the cat can stay.

The smell has drastically declined in the house... and I now smell it on the porch outside, where the carpet is right now.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

It's very important to clean the smell completely, not just with a steam vac but with enzymes and whatever else that can get rid of the deep down smell. If you aren't going to keep the cat eventually, don't just leave it outside of your house, take it to a shelter or a no kill shelter at the very least. I hope everything works out. <<))


----------



## JeannieNShiva (Mar 15, 2004)

When you Steam Vac a carpet all it really does is pull EVERYTHING to the top. 

I live in a house that my parents lived in before me, and they had soooo many animals. Its really gross. The carpets are sooo disgusting I am afraid to pull those up. No matter how much I steam vac the smell is gonna be there, and the kitty was still spraying.

I found that vinegar or Extra Strength Febreeze really helped in the areas my cat was marking, and I always noticed that after using the Steam Vac my cat would go back into a spraying fit. 

As soon as I can afford it I am going to pergo or hardwood flooring. I am not lucky enough to have it through out my house.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Well if you decide you like the hardwood floors, then congrats on finding a solution that works for everyone. I just wanted to mention a few things in case you want to keep some carpet in places. Your cat might be adjusting to the move. Cats don't like change. Or if something else has changed, like you guys not being around much, or locking her out of social places, she might have separation anxiety or another kind of anxiety. Feliway is good for lots of problems like this -- it worked for me. It's a spray or a plug-in of cat facial pheromones that calms them and deters spraying and urinating in places. Also, cats can smell urine through detergents and soaps, so unless you are using a really good enzyme cleaner like Nature's Miracle or Petzyme, she'll still smell that urine and just pee there again.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Did you try placing a litter box on the spot where she pees?


----------

